# For those who have Facebook



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I know some of you do and am wondering how you use a Facebook site ... or if you use it ... with your home business. Do you link to websites, blogs, etc? Use it for networking? Things you've tried that work or don't work?


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I have had a Facebook site only for a couple of months, and have had my farm's website since summer. I do link to my website from my Facebook page.

My article on my little farm store is in the current issue of COUNTRYSIDE magazine and details a lot of how I have everything established. Hope this helps!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I have my personal Account and a Business page called a Fan Page at FB.

Personal account is mostly for friends and family. Though I do put my Art up there.

Fan page is for business. 
I link my main web site and blog to both pages, also add what I have been up to and any sales going on, on my Online shops. 
I do a lot of networking, which I think helps a lot.

The Fan page is easy to set up, as you have seen.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ink-And-Brush-Creations/78956505204

FB also has Networking Blog.. which is nice because you can direct link to your main blog and it up dates all your FB pages. 
http://apps.facebook.com/blognetworks/blog/ink_and_brush_creations/

SFM.. if you have a web page PM it to me. Will link it to my blog and once you get your FB Fan page going, let me know too, will link to that.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Thank you both. Suzy ... will try and find a copy of Countryside when I go to town the next time (I think Tractor Supply may carry it) 

Bergere, thanks for the links ... I'm thinking about doing separate pages for horses, rabbits, maybe books, artwork. A way to keep things more "organized" which is something where I need all the help I can get.

I also need to look into the Networked Blog as well. I'm doing "reminiscences" which I'd like to keep separate as well, partly as way to st down the family information before I forget, for my kids and grandkids, who did not have that background and I think that may be a way to do that.

Need to get more comfortable with FB first, but imagine I will then have lots of questions.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You are welcome SFM.

Might want to do one for say the animals and the other for books and Art. That way you do not get over whelmed with too many pages. :O)

Once you click on my Fan page or Network Blog page... on those pages there will be a little link on where you can start your own. In the past anyway, one would not find those links on the main FB page.

Could you PM your reminiscences blog address again, Please. Sadly I lost it when I changed the skin on my blog.


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

I have an etsy store that I sometimes link on my FB page. Mostly though it's sjust my blog posts which there is also an etsy store link on that but I don't really go out of my way to advertise on FB since most of my friends are family and my etsy store doesn't have that much in it right now to warrent it's own FB fan page. Maybe when the angora starts giving me enough wool to have a consistent stock I will have one. I have family that post their FB businesses on their reg. page, I don't mind.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

BamaSuzy said:


> I have had a Facebook site only for a couple of months, and have had my farm's website since summer. I do link to my website from my Facebook page.
> 
> My article on my little farm store is in the current issue of COUNTRYSIDE magazine and details a lot of how I have everything established. Hope this helps!


Hah, funny you should mention that. I just read that article last night on their webpage! Thought it was a great article and gave me some ideas of my own. Awesome! Didn't know that was you :rock:

Here's the link to the article on Countryside Magazine's website.

http://www.countrysidemag.com/issues/94/94-1/a_farm_store_can_work_for_you.html


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for posting that link ... I'm still not "thinking" onlne/computer oriented enough to look for things online first rather than think "find the magazine" ...

Good article and you've obviously put a lot of effort into making things work well for you, Suzy ... I'm too far off the main local roads for that kind of a setup and don't have the type of thing that would work either. 

The little local town tried to get a farmer's market thing started last summer but it didn't work ... not well advertised/attended and too much competition in nearby towns with well established farmers markets. I'd hoped to be able to take the live rabbits to that, but didn't work. Since I can't drive myself with the vision problem, getting somewhere and staying all day is a problem ... someone has to be home to do chores and there is only two of us! I'm going to try to see if I can work with the local farm store this year with the rabbit sales and possibly one or two pet stores that are within 20 miles or so.

I don't do any kinds of crafts, just artwork ... pencil and colored pencil drawings ... and there aren't any art galleries close enough for me to work. The local market in this area is for fine crafts, not fine art, so even if I could get to the art/craft shows locally, the buyers are looking for a different type of "art".

This means if I do develop a way to successfully market my artwork, it's going to have to be all marketed online through the internet, in some way. So far I've got one page up on my farm website for the art http://www.stallionstation.com/kaleidoscopefarm/art.html
and a blog just for the artwork http://oldgreymareart.blogspot.com but I need to figure out ways to "market" more effectively.

Because I got into the computer/Internet thing rather late in life, it doesn't come naturally to me, unfortunately and it's been a slow learning curve. I managed to do it with the horses but so far I don't seem to have managed it with the artwork.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

I have a question. How would I link my website to my facebook page?


----------

